# What do I do with my Premier w/Lifetime Service once I buy the Bolt?



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

I've just purchased a TiVo Bolt to replace my TiVo Premier w/Lifetime Service. Now, I'm confused. What do I do with my TiVo Premier once I've got the Bolt working?

Can I transfer the Lifetime service? Can I let a family memory use the TiVo Premier? Those two failing, is it worth selling to anyone or does it have any real use?

Bonus question: I've also got a TiVo Stream. Is it useless now?

Thanks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jmccorm said:


> I've just purchased a TiVo Bolt to replace my TiVo Premier w/Lifetime Service. Now, I'm confused. What do I do with my TiVo Premier once I've got the Bolt working?
> 
> Can I transfer the Lifetime service? Can I let a family memory use the TiVo Premier? Those two failing, is it worth selling to anyone or does it have any real use?
> 
> ...


The lifetime service is attached to your Premiere and can not be transferred to your Bolt. You can lend, give, or sell your Premiere to anyone you want, the lifetime service will go with it. The Bolt has Stream functionality built in (not completely working now TiVo still working on it) and as of now you can not use a stand alone stream with a Bolt. Of course you can also sell the Stream - the one I have I bought used.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just be aware if it's a cablecard unit, the new user will have to get their own cablecards, on their own cable account.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt has Stream functionality built in (not completely working now TiVo still working on it) and as of now you can not use a stand alone stream with a Bolt. Of course you can also sell the Stream - the one I have I bought used.


I use the streaming service -- thanks for the info!

Until it is fixed, I should probably run the Premier and the Bolt side-by-side. Sounds like a second cable card is in store for me. I'm assuming a second tuning adapter (Cox) will be needed, too, and I can't just run a splitter to connect two TiVos to one tuning adapter.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jmccorm said:


> I've just purchased a TiVo Bolt to replace my TiVo Premier w/Lifetime Service. Now, I'm confused. What do I do with my TiVo Premier once I've got the Bolt working?
> 
> Can I transfer the Lifetime service? Can I let a family memory use the TiVo Premier? Those two failing, is it worth selling to anyone or does it have any real use?
> 
> ...


You can always put it in another room hooked to another TV and shows that the cable company hasn't set the CCI byte on to copy protect them can be copied from one TiVo to another, and all Over The Air recordings should be copy-able as well, and you can start watching on the receiving TiVo before the copy process has finished.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

You can use Multi-Room Streaming between the Bolt and Premiere so no worries about the copy flag if you have that issue.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

rsnaider said:


> You can use Multi-Room Streaming between the Bolt and Premiere so no worries about the copy flag if you have that issue.


So I can, effectively, use my old Premier as a TiVo Mini?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Yes, it will act just like a Mini with respect to only streaming shows and not transferring them.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rsnaider said:


> Yes, it will act just like a Mini with respect to only streaming shows and not transferring them.


But in order to stream to a Premiere the show has to come from something newer than that original 2 tuner Premiere, correct?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I've transferred shows from a 2-tuner Premiere to a Roamio Plus.

I've also streamed from the Premiere to a Mini and to the Roamio. I believe a 2-tuner Premiere would be able to stream to another 2-tuner Premiere, but I can't personally verify that.

A Premiere can't be hosted by another TiVo, so it can't borrow tuners from another TiVo, other than that it can behave sort of like a Mini. There are other nit-picky differences, since a Premiere has its own list of favorite/received channels, etc.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Streaming can work on any device from Premier and up.

Before my Bolt I had 2 Premiers and Streaming between them worked fine. Transferring also works if the CCI flag is not set by your provider.

Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm going to pick up a Roamio OTA with Lifetime. I already have a Tivo HD with Lifetime and I was thinking about yanking my 2TB WD drive out of it to let the Roamio OTA reformat it for its use, then selling the Tivo HD with its original drive.

We only have one other tiny TV in the house right now but that may change soon. Could I move my Tivo HD to another room in the house without easy access to an OTA antenna, and stream or transfer recordings from the new Roamio OTA to the Tivo HD?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mikestanley said:


> I'm going to pick up a Roamio OTA with Lifetime. I already have a Tivo HD with Lifetime and I was thinking about yanking my 2TB WD drive out of it to let the Roamio OTA reformat it for its use, then selling the Tivo HD with its original drive.
> 
> We only have one other tiny TV in the house right now but that may change soon. Could I move my Tivo HD to another room in the house without easy access to an OTA antenna, and stream or transfer recordings from the new Roamio OTA to the Tivo HD?


You can transfer shows to it but you can not stream them, there will be no restrictions on transferring anything you record from OTA. You can start watching transfers before completed and my guess is they as faster as real time from a Roamio to a TiVo HD so you can almost start watching as soon as you start the transfer.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

I have a Bolt on ethernet and I would like to put my Premier 4 on another TV using MOCA. Is that possible or do both units have to have the same type of connection to share recordings back and forth?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nels said:


> I have a Bolt on ethernet and I would like to put my Premier 4 on another TV using MOCA. Is that possible or do both units have to have the same type of connection to share recordings back and forth?


I had 2 premiers set up that way. It worked and it didn't. I would have a lot of network issues.

It worked fine for a couple weeks then it would bog down and get network connection issues.

I have since purchased 2 bolts and they are hooked up via moca. Have not had any network issues since.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dnorth12 said:


> I had 2 premiers set up that way. It worked and it didn't. I would have a lot of network issues.
> 
> It worked fine for a couple weeks then it would bog down and get network connection issues.
> 
> I have since purchased 2 bolts and they are hooked up via moca. Have not had any network issues since.


Sounds like your original MoCA network had some issues.

As long as the connections are wired either by ethernet or MoCA, a properly working system allows any mix of MoCA and ethernet that you want. You can think of MoCA as using coax to extend your LAN to rooms that have no ethernet.


----------

